# WWII U-Boat Pen



## Dr. Mike

This is my 1/72nd scale U-Boat Pen


----------



## John P

Nice!
More pics plz!


----------



## bob8748

Welcome to HT... and yes, more pics please! Looks great!!!


----------



## Jafo

very nice, more pics!


----------



## scooke123

Looks really good!! Love to see some close-up shots.
Steve


----------



## louspal

Nice. More pics?


----------



## Seaview

The Admiral briefing the skipper on the conning tower is a nice touch! :thumbsup:


----------



## bert model maker

YES, very nice, more pictures please !


----------



## Seashark

Nice! :thumbsup:

Makes me think of this...


----------



## bucwheat

A larger picture would be nice.


----------



## gunn

bucwheat click on the thumb nails.
great job i like this one


----------



## roadrner

bucwheat said:


> A larger picture would be nice.


Would agree! Looks great from what I can see. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## StarshipClass

Great work!!!


----------



## Achtung T Shirt

Very cool....reminds me of playing Call of Duty or MOH or Castle Wolfenstein and having to clear out the sub bases of Germans.


----------



## Antimatter

Seashark said:


> Nice! :thumbsup:
> 
> Makes me think of this...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNMhyl3t0fU&feature=related


Best sub movie, bar none. Can never be topped. Great diorama by the way.


----------



## CptMatt

*Details*

Where's Indy hiding? :tongue: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolls

Nice sub!
More pics please! It surely merits them!


----------

